# السكر والضغط(ملف كامل)



## الغانمى (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هذه اول مشاركة لى وهى ملف كامل عن موضوع الضغط والسكر
هما من اكثر امراض العصر شيوعا حيث ان نسبة الضغط فى مصر تصل الى 26فى المية يعنى ربع المجتمع واكثر من 50 فى المية بعد سن الخمسين يعنى نص المجتمع 
السكر او الديا بيتيس اصبح معدلاتو متزايدة لدرجة مش محسوبة
المهم اصبح كل واحد فى يوتنا عليه يتعلم ازاى يقيسهم
جهاز قياس الضغط يعرف باسم السفيجمو مانوميتر وهوة يعتمد على تاثير ضغط الدم على الاوعية الدموية الذى يقوم برفع عمود الزئبق فى الجاهز بارتفاع يعادله

sphygmomanometer
ويتكون هذا الجهاز من عمود للزئبق وكاف او رابطة تلف حول الذراع وبلونة لنفخ الهواء
خطوات القياس
1.اجلس المريض ودعه يسترخى فان ذلك يؤثر فى ضغط الدم
2.اجعل يد المريض فى وضع مقبوض خفيف semi flexed 
3.اجعل المريض فى مستوى بحيث يكون مستوى قلبه وهو اخر عظمة القص من المنتصف فى مستوى قاعدة الجهاز فذلك يؤثر كثيرا فى القراءة
4.افرغ الكاف من اى هواء موجود فيه
5.ضع السماعة على بطن مفصل الكوع مائلة قليلا نحو الداخل(الجزع)
6.اربط الكاف فوق السماعة بحيث تكون العلامة فى الكاف على الشريان تقريبا
7.اربط محبس البلونة جيدا بحيث لا يمرر هواء لكن لا تربطه جدا حتى تستطيع خف الضغط
8.ابدا فى رفع الضغط عن طريق الضغط المتكرر على البلونة حتى تصل الى 200 تقريبا
9.ابدا فى خفض الضغط عن طريق فتح المحبس تدريجيا جدا حتى تسمع اول صوت تك تك تك
10.سجل القراءة الظاهرة على عمود الزئبق فهذه هى القراءة العليا للضغط وهذه مرتبطة اكثر بوظئف القلب والوظائف الحيوية ومود الشخص
11.اخفض الضغط مرة اخرى(سيزداد اسرتفاع الصوت) استمر حتى يسكت الصوت نهائيا
12.سجل القراءة فهذه هى القراءة السفلى للضغط



تحذيرات
1.حاسب من صوت احتكاك الخرطوم والكاف بالسماعة وتغلب على ذلك بالسكون وعدم الحركة التامة
2.افتح السماعة قبل العمل
3.يمكن معرفة مكان الشريان تماما عن طريق قبض مفصل الكوع يكون غالبا للداخل ن وتر عصل الباى
4يمكن احساس نبض الشريان الطرفى اثناء القياس لمعرفة القراءة العليا وذلك لان النبض يتوقف فوق القراءة العليا(يحس عند مفصل الريست ناحية الخارج)
5.يوجد طريقة اخرى لا تعتمد على السماعة
قياس السكر فى الدم
وبما ان الموضوع فى قسم الهندسة الطبية فساتناوله على جزئين جزء هندسى وجزء طبى باذن الله
1.اولا الجزء الهندسى
يقاس السكرفى الدم باستخدام جهاز يسمى جلوكو ميتر glucometer وهو واسع الانتشار فى اماكن كثيرة فى الصيدلية والمستشفى وغرف العناية المركزة والعيادات واصبح الان فى معظم بيوت مرضى السكر
وتعتمد فكرة الجهاز على وجود الجلوكوز فى الدم حيث انه يقيس نسبته بطريقةopticalphotomechanical method
وتؤخذ عينة الدم وتوضع على ورقة ترشيحsemipermeable membrane وهذه الورقة تمنع مرور الجزيئات الكبيرة نسبيا
وهذه الورقة تحتوى على انزيمات معينة غالبا مثل جلوكوز اوكسيديز او فوسفو كينيز
kinases or oxidases
هذه الانزيمات نواتجها تكون ذات الوان مختلفة يتم تحليلها بواسطة فوتوميتر داخلى عن طريق ان الضوء يعطى الكترونات على اساسها يقوم الفوتوميتر بالقياس 9light emitting elctrode)
بعد قياس الضوء فانه يحول لطاقة كهربية بواسطة ميكرو بروسيسور لطاقة كهربية وهى تعبر عن نسبة السكر فى الدم
نوع اخر يعتمد على تحلل الدم ويسمى absorbance photometry وهذا النوع بعدها يتفاعل مع انزيم dehydrogenaseلينتجnadh2 وكلما زاد ذلك زاد الجلوكوز وهذا الناتج يعتبر مختزل عام
فيتفاعل مع رياكتانت reactant اخر وينتج منتج ملون وهنا تقاس طولين موجين للnadh2وللناتج

http://www.2shared.com/file/2200992/...0Monitors.html

هذا الرابط يحتوى على الميكانزم الكامل وجميع انواع الاجهزة باسمائها التجارية بقوائمها 
ملحوظة يوجد جهاز التحليل المعملى وهوة يعتمد على وجود فوتوميتر وورقة اخرى بدلا من البروسيسور وهوة حسب نوع الشركة ونوع used reagent وهى طريقة يدوية
ثانيا كيفية قياس السكر 1.افتح الجهاز من زرار اوبن 
2.انتظر حتى يقولك انسرت ستريبinsert strip
3.ادخل الشريط بحيث تكون النقطة البيضاء او الرمادى للداخل 
4.امسك القلم وافتحه من اسفل
5.ارمى السن القديم واستخم سنا جديدا 
6. عمر القلم عن طربق ضغطة على للداخل والخارج
7.جهز قطنة بكحول
8.اضغط صباع المريض يفضل الابهام بحيث يتجمع الدم ويسهل تجميع نقطة كاملة على مرة واحدة بدون تفعيص
9. ضع اصبع المريض على مكان النقطة فى شريط القياس
10.انتظر حيث ان الجهاز يعد من اخر قراءة للزيرو
ثم يظهر قياسك مرة واحدة

تحذيرات
1.لابد من استخدام الشريط ملاءم لنوع الجهاز
2.تاكد من ملاءمة الكود للشريط للكود المضبوط عليه الجهاز
ولذلك يفضل التثبيت على رقم كودى معين للجهاز والشرائط
3.اذا اشتريت اشترى الانواع الموجودة فى السوق بكثرة
4.تاكد من عدم استخدام الابرة اكثر من مرة
5. حاول عدم لمس الشريط او الجزء الخاص بالقياس (النقطة) اثتاء الاستعمال حي ان اليد لو فيها جلوكوز هتاثر فى نسبة القياس


والله ولى التوفيق
اى اسئة انا فى الانتظار


----------



## am_em (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الغانمي .

تحية طيبة .

بداية رائعة لموضوع له اهمية كبيرة في المجال الطبي ,

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك الله على مجهودك .

لدي استفسار بسيط حول اجهزة الضغط .

هناك ثلاثة انواع من اجهزة لقياس ضغط الدم . الزئبقي , الهوائي (ساعة بيان ) , الالكتروني .

السؤال هو: ايهما ادق لقياس ضغط الدم وعملي ايضا ؟

وشكرا لتعونك .

البغدادي .


----------



## الغانمى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

يعتبر الادق هوة الالكترونى ولكنه الاسرع فى التلف ويعتبر الزئبقى الافصل على الاطلاق ولكنه يعتمد على خبرة الشخص المستخدم اما الهوائى فيتعتبر اقلهم على الاطلاق فى الدقة والجودة نظرا للتغير والتنوع الشديد فى ضغط الهواء (قلة كثافة الهواء)
اما عن تجربة فالزئبقى هوة الافضل فى وجود السماعة


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على موضوعك الرائع...
ننتظر من المزيد ان شاء الله....

المشرف الفاضل شكري محمد نوري 
اشكرك على متابعتك للمواضيع وطرح الاسئلة الهادفة
اولا الاساس الذي سأقوم بطرح الجواب عيه هة استخدام اجهزة الضغط الطبية ذات الكفاءة العالية وليست التجارية

جهاز الضغط الالكتروني ومن اهم شركاتها Alpk2 جهاز فعال وقوي ودقيق النتائج ولكن لا بد في حالة القيام بالقياس ان يكون المريض جالس على مقعد ويكون الرسغ موازي للقلب ونلاحظ من نشرة اي جهاز الكتروني لابد من الاستراحة مدة 10 دقائق ثم القياس ولكن اي حركة بسيطة او سعال او صوت تصفيق يؤثر على الجهاز الالكتروني حيث ان الجهاز يقوم بعمل اكثر من قراءة ويعطي المتوسط, استخدام هذا الجهاز يتم في المنزل وهو ذات الحجم الصغير وهناك نسبة خطأ تصل الى 10% زيادة او نقصان للجهاز المنزلي
هناك نفس الجهاز ولكن بمواصفات اعلى ويستعمل في جهاز مراقبة المرضى داخل المستشفى ويعطى القراءة الصحيحة في جميع الاوضاع(الاستلقاء, الجلوس، القيام) وتصل نسبة الخطأ فيه الى2% زيادة او نقصان.

جهاز الضغط الزئبق وهو كذلك من انتاج نفس الشركة Alpk2،نقاء الزئبق جدا مهم لهذه الاجهزة, في هذا الجهاز نجد ان الطبيب يستطيع سمع صوت النبض ولا يتمعد الطبيب دوما جهاز الضغط الزئبقي او الهوائي للقراءة فقط بل ليتتبع صوت الدم في الاوعية والتي قد تعطيه فكرة عن احتمالية وجود مرض معين الاضافة الى قياس الضغط. وهو افضل الاجهزة لقياس الضغط

النوع الخير هو جهاز الضغط الهوائي ويعمل بنفس اسلوب الزئبقي ولكن كفاءته ليس افضل من الزئبقي او الاكتروني واضا اعطاله متعددة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ولتسليط الضوء اكثر على صيانة الضغط الزئبقي العمودي يرجى الاطلاع على الملف التالي .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17350&highlight=%D5%ED%C7%E4%C9+%CC%E5%C7%D2+%C7%E1%D6%DB%D8+%C7%E1%D2%C6%C8%DE%ED

البغدادي:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور مشرفنا الفاضل على الاضافة القيمة...


----------



## hmhegypt86 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لا يفي بالغرض


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (6 ديسمبر 2007)

hmhegypt86 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ولكن لا يفي بالغرض


ما هو الذي لا يفي بالغرض؟
الرجاء التوضيح وان شاء الله نستطيع المساعدة...
بالتوفيق...


----------



## سميروف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*كل معلومة تفيد*

أي موضوع كتاب أو مقالة يفيد الدارسين في الهنسة الطبية و يضاف على المنتديات له قيمته مهما صغرت و ذلك لندرة المواقع (خاصة العربية) بمثل هذه المواضيع......و شكراً لمساهماتك......


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ابوحواء (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*العلاج الى اصحاب مرض السكري*

:78: العلاج بسيط وسهل :78: 

مجرد ان تاكل في الصباح وعلى الريق يعني قبل ان تاكل اي شي 
:81: :81: :81: :3: :81: :81: :81: 

:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: 
:14: :14: :14: :14: 

ثلاث ورقات من شجرة السدرة او النبك 

:63: :63: :63: :63: 
ورقات من الورق الجديد وليس الجاف المحروك 
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: 

ورق اخضر وتاكل في الصباح 3 ورقات فقط 

:77: :77: :78: :77: :77: 

والله انا ابي جربها .... والسكري نزل من 450 الى 170


وعندي في العمل احد الموظفين كمان جربها والحمد لله ناجحة 
:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: 

:1: 
:2: :2: :2: :2: :2: :2: :2: :2: 

انشرها للثواب ... وطلب الرحمة الى والدي ....؟
:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (1 مارس 2008)

عرض جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حورس ميديكال (5 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس بلكس (9 يوليو 2008)

معلش اللينك وقع

http://www.2shared.com/file/2200992/...0Monitors.html
ياريت تعمل واد تاني
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهد الفهاد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوي الغانمي على هذه المعلومات الرائعه جزاك الله خير


----------



## يحي صيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## wika (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أرجو تعديل الروابط والمرفقات لانى لم استطع التحميل


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*********جزاكم الله خيرا**********​


----------



## ابوالأبرز (14 يونيو 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر. ولكن لكي يكون الموضوع اكثر شموليه.
- يجب شرحه بالصور.
- تحديد النسب الضارة والنافعه.
 والله الموفق


----------



## samoha-991 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيتم خير الجزاء بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حسب المعلومات اللي عندي الضغط الطبيعي يكون 120 على 80 وممكن يوصل 139 على 89 ويعتبر طبيعي و الحد اللي يبين بداية ارتفاع هو اعلى من 140 على اكثر 91
واذا نزل الضغط عن 95 على 55 يعتبر منخفض 
بالنسبة للسكر اذا كنت صايم يفترض ان السكر يكون بين 90 الى 110 وما فوقة يعتبر مؤشر لأرتفاع واذا ارتفعت نسبة السكر 200 تعتبر حالة مرضية تحتاج للعلاج​


----------

